

Ask HN: Care to take a look at my beta RC. Site and give some feedback? - Concours
http://www.mcsquare.me
Hi Hackers, 
after some improvements I'd like to have some feedback from you smart folks on my site. I hope you intuitively figure out what it is and how it works (that's part of the feedback), and you will probably love to check this section: http://http://www.mcsquare.me/technology/hackers/<p>The ToS and legal-stuff is underway, and I'm open to each suggestion.
ps: Single founder, bootstrap.
Thanks.
======
lukeqsee
Do we really need another content aggregator? It basically is popurls only
slightly different. I'd love to suggest things to you, but it's just another
aggregator. Sorry, man, I know you've worked hard on it, but spend your
energies creating something new, or incredibly better.

~~~
Concours
thanks for your great feedback lukeqsee. Do we really need another content
aggregator? I don't know, I probably don't need one, I can just speak for
myself, now <http://www.mcsquare.me> is not a content aggregator, it's a
content curator as Steve rubel will say. Some details, it's not really a
slightly different popurls, it has some similar things with popurls, I think
you should spent a couple of minutes there to see or just scroll the landing
page.Some keywords here: -podcasts -vodcast -selected quality rss feeds
-subscribe to feeds -share content with a couple of clicks anyway, play around
a bit and let me know if you have additional suggestions

Thanks

------
braindead_in
The purpose is not clear immediately. I had to glance over everything and
scroll before I realised it was a content aggregation. An introduction on the
homepage would be nice.

~~~
Concours
Thanks Braindead for the feedback, I'll tweak the title, and maybe make
something for the logo. I was hoping, it's simple and selfexplaining.

